
Show HN: A Tax Calculator for India - kartickv
https://github.com/kartickvad/Tax-Calculator
======
superboum
There is a software/framework/library named OpenFisca[1] that helps you turn
law (for taxes) in software. They modeled some countries like Senegal, Tunisia
or France. I know that they also use it to build easy to use web interfaces or
to create visualization and better understand how a tax applies to a
population. You can take a look at their documentation[2] too.

[1] [https://openfisca.org/en/](https://openfisca.org/en/) [2]
[https://openfisca.org/doc/index.html](https://openfisca.org/doc/index.html)

------
kartickv
I built this command-line tax calculator as a side project.

This script determines:

\- When you're made an offer for a given CTC, how much will you take home
every month?

\- If you want a certain amount of take-home pay every month, what CTC should
you ask for? This is for Indians.

This script handles:

\- Differing tax treatments for employees and consultants. The latter are
eligible for presumptive taxation under section 44AD.

\- Health and education cess

\- Surcharge

\- GST

\- PF and pension

\- Section 80C investments

\- Professional tax

~~~
jpatokal
For the non-Indians in the audience, what is "CTC"?

~~~
victor106
Cost To Company

When I was in India a number of years ago, this term got thrown around a lot.
I had no idea what it meant.

It basically means what is the total cost to a company for hiring you. Not
just the salary they pay you but other costs like insurance, stock options,
other benefits etc.,

------
known
Excel sheet [http://www.ynithya.com/taxcalc/](http://www.ynithya.com/taxcalc/)

------
ddeokbokki
I started freelancing and did something similar for the UK, wanna start a
collection of tax calculators per country?

------
thrifter
In a similar vein, I developed a search engine for sales taxes in Canada
(works for all provinces and territories). It was a much, much bigger
undertaking than I initially thought, but here it is:
[http://isittaxed.ca/](http://isittaxed.ca/)

I am considering open sourcing this project so that there could be a search
engine like this for other countries.

~~~
pandemic_region
useful only in countries where the full price is not displayed upfront ?

~~~
thrifter
Correct. In Canada, you only see the retail price. The Canadian consumer still
needs to know if the item is taxable and what tax(es) that might be. It's an
issue for people on a tight budget.

I edited my first comment from "every" to "other". Thank you.

------
maelito
The french government provides a similar tool, from what I've understood of
the indian model. It is of course open source.

[https://mycompanyinfrance.fr/social-
security/salaried](https://mycompanyinfrance.fr/social-security/salaried)

------
LearnProg17
This is awesome! I have similar thing in google docs file. Also with addition
for home loan repayment schedule.

One suggestion: could you separate the code and tax slab configuration,
different files.

~~~
kartickv
Thanks for your feedback and suggestions. Since this is my side project, I
can't spend too much time on it. Can you send me a pull request?

Actually, separating out the things should be modified from things that
shouldn't would be a significant improvement. Like:

# Section 1: Configuration: Change this as appropriate:

FOO =

BAR =

# Section 2: Logic: Don't change this:

...

------
lewisjoe
Thanks. I'll try to make a spreadsheet out of this when I find time. I've got
quite a few non programmers who'd benefit from something like this.

------
modi15
You should host it somewhere.

------
pauljeba
This is nice, I was actually looking for something like this.

